

Raytraced Checkboard in 128b of JavaScript - gyaresu
http://www.p01.org/releases/128b_raytraced_checkboard/128b.htm

======
gyaresu
This is ridiculously awesome.
n=setInterval("for(n+=7,i=k,P='p.\\\n';i-=1/k;P+=P[i%2?(i%2*j-j+n/k^j)&1:2])j=k/i;p.innerHTML=P",k=64)

------
thyrf
Very impressive!

